# A drinks cooler for out on the course?



## GUC1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello everyone!

We were wondering how many of you use bottle insulators to keep your drinks cool out on the course? 

We've made a very short online survey to see what you guys views are:
Click here


Looking forward to reading your thoughts. Here's hoping that we have a very long hot summer!!!


----------

